# storage battery to charge Model Y



## ShelN (1 mo ago)

I live in a condo with a stand alone garage with 110 power source and cannot upgrade to 220. Is there a storage device that plugs into 110 and outputs fast charging to my Model Y?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ShelN said:


> I live in a condo with a stand alone garage with 110 power source and cannot upgrade to 220. Is there a storage device that plugs into 110 and outputs fast charging to my Model Y?


There's no quick fix, unfortunately.

Using a mobile connector plugged into that existing socket will add about 4 miles of range every hour. That might be good enough for most situations, and you can visit a Supercharger for those times when it's not good enough.

Residential power is 240 volts, and that is split in half to provide 120v circuits. If there is more than one circuit in your garage, they might be on opposite phases. If that's the case, you can create a 240v circuit using two of them along with a device like this one.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Yeah, but would probably cost $10,000+++. 
If there are no other plugs, lights or garage door openers on the circuit, you could possibly switch to 240V and double your speed to about 10mph, but it will take new wiring to go beyond that.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Suppose you got a yuuuge battery installed, HOW would you charge the battery?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> Residential power is 240 volts, and that is split in half to provide 120v circuits. If there is more than one circuit in your garage, they might be on opposite phases. If that's the case, you can create a 240v circuit using two of them along with a device like this one.


A device that puts out 240V through a 110V outlet? That looks dangerous. Also, those are 20A 120V outlets, but what controls are there that the inputs are also on 20A outlets?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> A device that puts out 240V through a 110V outlet? That looks dangerous. Also, those are 20A 120V outlets,


Those are 240v NEMA 6-20 outlets, not 120v NEMA 5-20.
It can accept either a 6-15 or a 6-20 plug.


> but what controls are there that the inputs are also on 20A outlets?


The device itself is limited to 15 amps according to the description. I assume it includes a 15a fuse, but I don't know that for sure.
It should be perfectly safe to use one of these


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> Those are 240v NEMA 6-20 outlets, not 120v NEMA 5-20.


Oops, yes, I mis-identified the outlets.


----------



## ShelN (1 mo ago)

garsh said:


> There's no quick fix, unfortunately.
> 
> Using a mobile connector plugged into that existing socket will add about 4 miles of range every hour. That might be good enough for most situations, and you can visit a Supercharger for those times when it's not good enough.
> 
> Residential power is 240 volts, and that is split in half to provide 120v circuits. If there is more than one circuit in your garage, they might be on opposite phases. If that's the case, you can create a 240v circuit using two of them along with a device like this one.


Thank you... I will check this out.


----------



## ShelN (1 mo ago)

Thank you


----------

